# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > گفتگو: کارنامه های آزمون ارشد دانشگاه آزاد رشته ی نرم افزار

## hamed_f65

*سلام
این تاپیک مربوط به آزمون ارشد دانشگاه آزاد رشته ی نرم افزار سال 1389 می باشد
دوستان عزیز لطف کنن توی این تاپیک لیست درصد هاشون به اضافه ی رتبه و ظرفیت و محل انتخابی و .... رو طبق استایلی که من می نویسم قرار بدن
ممنون

نام واحد انتخابي
رتبه در انتخاب
نمره كل
نمره آخرين نفر انتخاب اول
رتبه آخرين نفر انتخاب اول
نتيجه كلي آزمون
درصد ها
*
--------------------
*نام واحد انتخابي : تهران جنوب
رتبه در انتخاب : 1858
نمره كل : 4583
نمره آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 6932
رتبه آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 74
نتيجه كلي آزمون : مردود


زبان تخصصي انگليسي                     73.3
رياضيات                     15
ساختمان داده ها، نظريه زبان ها و...                     9.3
دروس تخصصي نرم افزار                     0
*

----------


## zareei_ta

واحد انتخابي:علوم تحقيقات
رتبه در انتخاب:903
زبان:71
رياضي:28
مشترك:21
تخصصي:13
نمره:5327
به نظر شما در تكميل ظرفيت امكان قبولي براي من با رتبه وجود دارد يا نه؟

----------


## BOB

> واحد انتخابي:علوم تحقيقات
> رتبه در انتخاب:903
> زبان:71
> رياضي:28
> مشترك:21
> تخصصي:13
> نمره:5327
> به نظر شما در تكميل ظرفيت امكان قبولي براي من با رتبه وجود دارد يا نه؟



سلام

فکر نمیکنم علوم و تحقیقات توی هیچ واحدی بیش تر از 30 گرفته باشد، اگر رتبه شما زیر 60 بود امیدی بود.

----------


## taha2005

واحد انتخابي:علوم تحقيقات
رتبه در انتخاب:113
زبان:82.2
رياضي:26.7
مشترك:58.7
تخصصي:36.7
نمره6753

امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## hamed_f65

> واحد انتخابي:علوم تحقيقات
> رتبه در انتخاب:903
> زبان:71
> رياضي:28
> مشترك:21
> تخصصي:13
> نمره:5327
> به نظر شما در تكميل ظرفيت امكان قبولي براي من با رتبه وجود دارد يا نه؟





> واحد انتخابي:علوم تحقيقات
> رتبه در انتخاب:113
> زبان:82.2
> رياضي:26.7
> مشترك:58.7
> تخصصي:36.7
> نمره6753
> 
> امیدی به تکمیل ظرفیت هست ؟



*دوستان لطف کنید این موارد رو هم ذکر کنید :
*
*نمره آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 
رتبه آخرين نفر انتخاب اول :
*

----------


## sara_mp

*نام واحد انتخابي : اراک
رتبه در انتخاب : 45
نمره كل : 6258
نمره آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 6561
رتبه آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 24
نتيجه كلي آزمون : مردود


زبان تخصصي انگليسي 68.9
رياضيات 28.3
ساختمان داده ها، نظريه زبان ها و... 52
دروس تخصصي نرم افزار 16.7

به نظر شما تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشم.
*

----------


## hamed_f65

*نام واحد انتخابي : 		            تهران شمال
رتبه در انتخاب : 1748
نمره كل : 		            4656
نمره آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 		            6932
رتبه آخرين نفر انتخاب اول : 		            74
نتيجه كلي آزمون 		            : مردود

زبان تخصصي انگليسي 		            37.8
رياضيات 		            20
ساختمان داده ها، نظريه زبان ها و... 		            16
دروس تخصصي نرم افزار 		            -5


کارنامه ی یکی از دوستانم بود
لطفا دوستان دریغ نکنید و کارنامه هاتون رو بذارید تا ببینیم اوضاع چطوری هستش
ممنون
*

----------


## masoudmok

سلام .
واسه تکمیل ظرفیت معمولا چه موقعی باید ثبت نام کرد ؟
من نجف آباد امتحان دادم . رتبم شد 130 . امید داشته باشم ؟

----------


## saeed.5570

حالا که اقا حامد زحمت این تاپیک رو کشیدن لطفا اگه کسی شهریه ارشد IT  رو میدونه بگه ببینیم اصلا در حد جیب ما هست این ارشد یا نه!! :افسرده:

----------


## Web.Designer01

سلام
امروز کارنامه یکی از دوستامو میذارم شاید به دردتون بخوره.(مربوط به همین کنکور اخیره)



ایشون هوش شرکت کردن ولی تهران جنوبو تو انتخاب اولشون زدن!،ظاهرا تهران جنوب هوش نداره،درسته؟!

----------


## m.mahnani

> حالا که اقا حامد زحمت این تاپیک رو کشیدن لطفا اگه کسی شهریه ارشد IT  رو میدونه بگه ببینیم اصلا در حد جیب ما هست این ارشد یا نه!!


سلام من هم به جواب همین سوال نیاز دارم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در مورد دانشگاه ها و شهریه ارشد آزاد داره کمک کنه ،

----------


## wittyelnaz

دوستان تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نامی بود؟من اسم میزدم میگفت داوطلبی با این مشخصات نیست.این یعنی قبول نشدم؟

----------


## ehsanevil

من امسال دفترچه ازاد رو گرفتم و یک هفته بیشتر وقت ندارم واسه پستش  خواهشاً دوستان راهنمایی کنند که در تهران برای رشته نرم افزار کدوم واحد  بهتره (شمال جنوب یا علوم و تحقیقات) 
دوستانی که پارسال شرکت کردند لطف کنند توضیح بدند که کدوم واحد رو انتخاب  کنم. و کدوم واحد ترازه بالاتری نیاز داره؟ مثلاً با یه رتبه مشخص احتمال  تهران جنوب بیشتره یا علوم و تحقیقات
یه توضیحی هم بدند که واسه رشته نرم افزار کلاً کدوم واحد بهتر و معتبر تره.
فقط لطفاً سریع تر جواب بدید چون باید دفترچرو پست کنم

----------

